# bearded dragon



## jay95 (Dec 12, 2008)

:welcome:Hi I’m new to the world of bearded dragons I’m looking for help on mine I do not know the age of mine or the sex of it but planning on finding mine out soon my bearded dragon has just gone through its first shedding since i have had it and ever since then it has been cold to me and will not let me touch it or even go near it. it has been sticking its bearded out at me when ever i go near it. does anyone know what i should do i have not been going from above it i have been going to get it from the side and it still sticks its beard out it shed about a week a ago and ever since then its been cold to me. please can anyone give me some advise and help thank you


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

Has it been basking?

What are the hot, cold and basking temperatures?

Post a pic of your set up so we can double check you have enough basking spots etc...


----------



## mac.d (Sep 15, 2008)

mine went like this and still is a bit,8 weeks later!!!
dont worry to much though they do come round eventually especially for a mealie(only give sparingly though).
mine still has a go at me if i go to close in the viv but when tempted out with a mealie he's fine and is getting used to being handled(no hissing etc)


----------



## jay95 (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks for the reply i will do so. im trying to also get some photos uploaded but cant find the usb atm lol.


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi

This is not just a plug for the shop but if you are a bit concerned bring him/her down to grange aquatics in botley (I assume as your location says fareham thats where you live) on saturday ir sunday and i can take a look at it and give you a guide towards the age and hopefully the sex


----------



## jay95 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you for your advice. Unfortunately i couldn’t get down to botley as no one in my family has a car. I think it may be a male its stopped flaring up at me now and seems a bit happier and sleeps a lot. Thank you for your replies :2thumb:


----------



## neil270289 (Sep 14, 2008)

my dragon freddie has never puffed his beard at me, hissed or even moved away when i try to pic him up. i wan pic him up from side,back,front or the top he doesnt mind, he is a happy sole and i hope yours gets like mine is


----------



## jay95 (Dec 12, 2008)

thank you for your replys to me just wondering is it normal for my beardie ziggy to puff its eyes out when shedding? thank you


----------



## mac.d (Sep 15, 2008)

yes mine does this as well


----------



## jay95 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi i thought i would post a few pictures of my beardie


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

i would remove the hide as dragons do not need this. also on your temp guage is that the hot or cool end?


----------



## jay95 (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks for your advice about the hide,what would you advise me too put in for him to lay on as he likes to lay under his lamp on the hide? the temp is at the hot end. this is my first beardie so im still learning.:2thumb:


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Take him off of the wood chippings. these are very bad for a beardie dragon... as for most reptiles as they can eat them but then cant pass them through. this causes something called impaction and can get very serious.
believe me, remove them as soon as poss, otherwise you're gonna get a lot of S**T from members.

lovely looking beardie tho =]


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Also, if he LIKES the hide there's no harm in having it. just make sure he's under the UV lamp alot during the day.
theres no harm as i'd imagine in the wild that young beardies would run about and want hides if feeling threatened. as said if he likes it, theres no harm.
but make sure he's out in the open enough to get the benefit of his UV : victory:


----------



## jay95 (Dec 12, 2008)

ok,will get rid of the chippings,i wanted to get sand anyway but both shops near me had run out when i got him,and when i asked the place where i got him what was best they said there was good and bad about both, which wasnt really helpfull! is childrens playsand safe? i read somewhere that its ok.i just want to do whats best for ziggy. thanks for the advise, its very welcome.


----------



## Ippa-Jane (Jan 15, 2009)

As long as he spends most of his time out of the hide it should be okay ... if he spends to much time under it and its blocking the uv then remove it... i have a hide in with mine he goes under it everynow and then but is mainly found above it basking .... and only goes in to follow a cricket!


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

jay95 said:


> ok,will get rid of the chippings,i wanted to get sand anyway but both shops near me had run out when i got him,and when i asked the place where i got him what was best they said there was good and bad about both, which wasnt really helpfull! is childrens playsand safe? i read somewhere that its ok.i just want to do whats best for ziggy. thanks for the advise, its very welcome.


take the chippings out now to avoid any possible illness. just put down newspaper or kitchen towel until you get sand.
believe me he wont care what substrate he's on as long as he's healthy. and no one wants him getting ill.

theres a debate about sand, but yes, play sand is meant to be the best. make sure you oven bake it for a while first to get rid of any possible nastys (bugs, parasites) in it.

You can get a large bag of it in Tesco or argos for only a few pounds so its also the cheapest : victory:


----------



## jay95 (Dec 12, 2008)

have got rid of the chippings and replaced them with kitchen roll. i am going to get sand from argos tomorrow.thanks again for your help.:2thumb:


----------



## kyle217 (Dec 17, 2008)

How old is your beardie? I've heard/read from many different sources that sand is not good until the beardie is older and a better hunter. Mine is 12 weeks old and I keep her on Slate. Reptile Carpet / Tile & Lino is also good and is very easy to clean. Their natural habitat is hardpan so I think a mainly solid surface substrate is best for beardies. Kitchen Roll / Newspaper should be used until you can arrange a more suitable substrate. 

Great Beardie :2thumb:


----------



## kaci_lee (Jan 26, 2009)

hi im not an expect but from what ive read your not supposed to have woodchip in with your dragon i had some in my vivarium i have taken it out straight away 
lovely beardie tho luks just like mine lol


----------



## kaci_lee (Jan 26, 2009)

:bash: didnt read the last page ignore my comment lol


----------



## jay95 (Dec 12, 2008)

Here are some new pictures of ziggy. We have now changed his bark chippings to sand.


----------



## jay95 (Dec 12, 2008)

*bearded dragon veg*

hi i was just wondering what sort of veg do bearded dragons eat apart from curley cale and sweet potatoe.


----------



## jamie and janie (Jan 24, 2009)

they like butternut sqaush from any supermarket v.good staple diet endive escorole and i give mine kale and parsley for a treat as i belive it binds the calcium that u give them therefore not getting any benifit from it + theres a good sticky post in this section check it out very usefull and easy to use as its colour coded!!:2thumb:


----------



## jay95 (Dec 12, 2008)

*help*

hi just gave my beardie its first swim in a big tub but i dont know wat to do with the water because he pood in the tub but the pet shop told me not to put it down the drain or the toilet cos of salmonella.:shock::help:


----------

